# My Humidor



## pudealee (Sep 13, 2016)

This is a 70qt Coleman cooler, with a door at the top. This allows me to put my more frequently smoked cigars at the top. I can open the "hatch" without opening the entire humidor. I have it lined with Spanish cedar. Humidity control is via Cigar Oasis, with wi-fi. And the humidor is lit with LED lights that come on when the door is opened. Plenty of room for boxes, as well as trays for singles.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice, well done!


----------



## pudealee (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Tom87 (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang that's a nice looking humidor !


----------



## nate77 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice , how did you get the leds to come on when door is opened and out when closed?


----------



## pudealee (Sep 13, 2016)

+nate77 The LED battery pack has a motion sensor. It comes on when the door opens, and goes out after about ten seconds after motion stops (after the door is closed). So if I were to leave the door open, the lights would go out as well. You can also toggle the action so the light only comes on at the push of a button. Got them in a two-pack off Amazon - "Bason 2-Pack Battery Powered LED Motion Sensing Rope Light" - $21 for two. Used the other in my mini fridge.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Whoa ... that's a sweet setup ... nice work!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

pudealee said:


> This is a 70qt Coleman cooler, with a door at the top. This allows me to put my more frequently smoked cigars at the top. I can open the "hatch" without opening the entire humidor. I have it lined with Spanish cedar. Humidity control is via Cigar Oasis, with wi-fi. And the humidor is lit with LED lights that come on when the door is opened. Plenty of room for boxes, as well as trays for singles.


That's one PURDY cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I wish I had room in my condo for something like that but the wife has ever nook and cranny packed with "DECORE", and more DECORE in storage for seasonal change.


----------

